# Help Please with Dying Fish!



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Today when I was feeding my fish, I noticed that two of them were not coming up to eat. I checked their hiding place, and they were both dead.

The two dead fish were a small platy and a small balloon molly. I did a 25% water change yesterday because the small platy wasn't looking well. 

Earlier this week I was treating my tank with Pimafix and Melafix because one of my tetras looks like it has some sort of fungus growing on its gills that a parasite medication did not get rid of.

I stopped treating the tank when I started noticing my fish becoming listless and breathing heavily.

Now my male sailfin molly is breathing hard and seems to be having problems swimming. I did a 50% water change this time. 

Sunday I had cleaned the filter intake that was clogged with dirt. 

I am not sure what the problem here is. I could use some insight please.


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

Tank info:
Was 2 platys, 2 tetras, 3 mollies
Now down to 1 platy, 2 tetras, and 2 mollies

Tank is cycled
Temp=80F
Nitrate=0
Ammonia=0
Nitrite=0
Ph=7
Weekly water changes of 25%
Add 1tsp of aquarium salt per 5 gallons each change
Vaccuum gravel weekly
Tank is 20 gallons


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

what is the size of the tank, how much medication did you use, and how often did you use it? did the fungus only appear on the one fish and only on its gills? sounds like a fungal infection. did the pimafix have any effect? if you have a heater for the tank start with turning it up to about 82 or 83 degrees F to hopefully help whatever it is run through its cycle faster. I would also say do a 25-50% water change daily if they arent getting better. keep us updated!


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

The tank size is 20 gallons. I used 2 tsp of the Pimafix and Melafix everyday for 3 days before the fish acted strangely. The tetra only has the growth on one gill, it is circular, raised, and red. It's been there for about a month now. The pimafix removed some of the white that was starting to appear on the top of the growth. None of the other fish had a fungus appearing on it.


----------



## wathizname (Dec 13, 2011)

Howdy, don't forget the water declorinator. I always have water ready to add to tank in 2 five gallon buckets. I never put fresh tap water into the tank. Added water is at least room temperature and aged. I also would pull sick fish out to another tank, unless of course they're all sick. Then those cures for sick fish you added, I never add full strength all at once. Spread the dosage out over a few hours. Good luck with your fishes !!! Bill


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

When adding salt, are you adding enough for 20g after every change?


----------

